# Sorority Quarantine Questions



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

So I had all these ideas for a sorority and I didn't even think about how I was going to quarantine 8 females for 2+ weeks!

I thought about maybe floating them in their cups for 2 weeks in the same tank until I can be satisfied they are healthy, or buy 8 separate quarantine tanks?!


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Do you mean quarantine them before you put them in the tank to check for illness? You could use one or two quarantine tanks and just purchase one or two fish at a time. Just a thought.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

I've always heard that you should introduce all or most of the females to the sorority at once to reduce aggression.


----------



## MsAqua (Sep 29, 2013)

I just started a sorority with 6 females on the 26th of October. 
I kept the girls in storage containers for two weeks before that to watch for illness. It was a cheaper alternative to buying a bunch of tanks just to QT them and put them in a bigger tank. I personally think the cups I bought them in are to small to keep them in for 2 weeks but each person has their own opinion.
Then once the 2 weeks was up, I floated their cup in the tank for a short while then released them into the tank at the same time. 
Then kept a close eye on them to make sure they calmed down, which they did within a day. Everything's going great now. ^.^
Just make sure there are plenty of hiding places and plants. I had my tank setup once and was told to add even more plants. So more plants and hides are good.
VV They were in those bowls on the shelving and there they are all in the tank and getting along VV​


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks, MsAqua! That's a really good idea!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I used PetSmart cups since they float the best and don't have stickers on them like PetCo does and I acclimated them to the tank water so that I could just scoop a new cup with tank water, take one girl out and put her in that cup. Then her old water goes down the drain/bucket so as not to contaminate the tank water if she is sick. I would do this daily/every other day and you can go three day's without a change but every other day is preferable. And then when deemed not sick, try to get the majority of them in and observe.

If you find that one female is being down right ruthless, put her in time out in something mostly clear, floating in the tank that she can't get out of so that she can still see the girl's but not hurt anyone. You can keep her separated for another two weeks or until she calms down; release her and observe. If she's still ruthless, she may need her own tank or try a time out again and see if that helps any.


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

In my own sorority I did not have to worry about introducing them one at a time, they all got along just fine. That's just me though, probably a better idea to do what everyone else was sayin. Stick em all in at once just in case.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It also depends on where you get them from. My first batch came from my LFS where they were all in the tank already and going just fine so I just threw them right into the tank and no issues were had. But as I introduced new girls, that's when you start the 2+ week QT and then float them in the tank for another week (unless they were floated during their QT period like I do) and so that gives the girls a week or more to get used to the new presence in the tank and then let the new girl in the back while I feed the other's up front. Works well for me that way, I do it it with all new fish


----------

